

 From bad sector to “damaged file” Linux/Ext3 vs NTFS? - ttsiodras
http://serverfault.com/questions/311270/from-bad-sector-to-damaged-file-did-it-for-linux-ext3-can-i-do-it-for-window

======
Nick_C
An interesting analysis of how to find which file is affected by a bad sector.
I found it useful to see an example of using debugfs. (I don't know how to do
the equivalent for NTFS.)

~~~
ttsiodras
Apparently no-one knows how to do this for NTFS - I got no response in
ServerFault.

If one moves a step further, and compares how ZFS handles bad sectors
(checksums, auto-healing, etc) with how the black-box of NTFS works... Yikes.

